# Mainboard KT4A-V anschließen - wie?



## maincat (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem meine Internetrecherche von keinem Erfolg gekrönt war, wende ich mich hilfesuchend an euch.

Am Wochenende habe ich mir für meinen Zweitrechner (Athlon 1400 - Sockel A) ein neues Mainboard zugelegt: MSI KT4A-V

Das Manual ist leider nicht sehr auskunftsfreudig, wie das Mainboard korrekt angeschlossen wird. Keine Probleme habe ich mit den Komponenten:
CPU/Kühler, ATX 20-Pin Power, IDE1, IDE2, FDD, AGP(Grafikkarte) und PCI.

Mein Case hat folgende Anschlüsse, die ich nicht korrekt angeschlossen bekomme:
HDD-LED (2polig)
Power-LED (2polig)
Power-Switch (2polig)
Reset-Switch (2polig)
Systemlautsprecher (2polig)

Das erste Problem besteht darin, dass das Mainboard-Handbuch keine Auskunft über die Polung der Pins macht. Bei den Switches ist es erstmal egal. Dioden lassen den Strom nur in eine Richtung passieren.

Das zweite Problem besteht darin, dass laut Handbuch ein komplett anderer Satz an Steckern angeschlossen werden soll, nämlich:
Systemlautsprecher (4polig)
Power-LED (3polig)
Power-LED (2polig)
HDD-LED (2polig)
Power-Switch (2polig)
Reset-Switch (2polig)

Warum zwei Mal Power-LED? Wofür einen 4poligen Systemlautsprecher? Wo gehört Plus hin und wo Masse? Kann ich das Mainboard durch falsch angeschlossene LEDs töten?

Bin auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen, da ich weder im Manual noch im Internet Brauchbares finde.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (13. Dezember 2004)

Die Polung ist eigentlich auf jedem Board angegeben. Meistens markiert ein "+" im Normalfall immer den linken Pin eines Anschlusses. Wenn nicht dann findest Du garantiert eines auf dem PC-Speaker Anschluss.
Nach diesem "+" kannst Du dich bei allen anderen auch richten. D.h. wenn der PC-Speaker links "+" anzeigt, ist bei allen anderen rechts der GND ("-").
Deswiteren ist der Systemlautsprechen nie 4-Polig. Wenn er 4 Pin's hat sind, dann sind  es die 2 äußeren.

Dein neues Mainboard unterstützt zweifarbige Power-LED's ( Power / StandBy o. S3 ).
Must Du also ausprobieren welcher der richtige ist.

Die schwarzen Kabel sind immer GND.

Falsch angeschlossene LED's leuchten nicht weil sie ja nur in eine Richtung funktionieren.
Die LED geht aber dabei im seltensten Fall kaputt. Dein Board sollte keinen Schaden dadurch nehmen. Bei mir ist aber bisher keiner der Fälle aufgetreten.
Kann sich aber mal jemand melden, der das ließt, falls doch.

MFG cosmo


----------



## maincat (13. Dezember 2004)

Erst mal vielen DankGut, zweifarbige LEDs erklären natürlich dreipolige Pins.

Leider ist die Polung weder auf dem Mainboard (Rückseite) noch auf der Steckbank oder im Handbuch angegeben (wirklich schlecht. Das Asus-MB, das ich letzte Woche verbaut habe, war wesentlich besser beschrieben)

tja, was die Farbe der Litze angeht... alle Paare haben eine weiße Ader
PWR-Swch Schwarz-weiß
RST-Swch Blau-weiß
HDD-LED Grün-weiß
PWR-LED Orange-weiß
Systemspeaker Rot-Schwarz (Scheint die einzige Leitung zu wein, die sich an Konventionen hält...)
Ich nehme an, hier ist die weiße Ader Masse.

Laut "Intel Front Panel Design Guide" müssten 9 Pins zu finden sein (HURRA! Es sind 9 Pins), die folgendermaßen gepolt sein sollen

+ - + -
2 4 6 8
1 3 5 7 9
+ - - + nc

Pin 9 ist also blind.

Die Dokumentation von MSI ist voll für den... Müll


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich nehme mal auch an das die weiße Ader GND ist. Die Faben kennzeichnen die LED's.
Probier doch einfach eine LED aus, das sollte Dir aufzeigen wie Polung generell beschaffen ist.

PWR+RESET sind eigentlich egal, die sind ja auch nur dafür da sind, einen Kontakt kurzzeitig herzustellen.

Vorschlag:
2-4 = PWR-LED
1-3 = HD-LED
6-8 = PW-SW
5-7 = Reset-SW

Der Speaker sollte woanders zu finden sein.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nicht weiter helfen.

MFG cosmo


----------



## TanTe (13. Dezember 2004)

Das rote hab ich darein Gemahlt  (hab ein aehnliches MSI) der rest steht in DEINER Anleitung!
 (hab ich von der MSI Homepage)


----------

